# Back Hoe outrigger pads!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I often have to use my backhoe around a concrete pad and an asphalt driveway!!

Problem: The steel plates on my outriggers slide around and or dig into the asphalt!!

Solution: A piece of treated 2X10 and old truck tire recap (readily available along side of most interstate highways) cut with a metal blade in my skill saw, fastened with two half inch carriage bolts , round head down!! And Problem be gone!!


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/OutrigerPads.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/OutrigerPads1.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I did it the easy way, my machine came with the pads already on, and the pads flip, which is nice, rubber or spike


----------

